# Drip Tray Required



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

Chaps,

Anyone know where I can get a drip tray for my V2? They are interchangeable with my older ECM, so one of those would do.

Even better if a forum member was selling one.

I know..... why would I want one? Well , the chap I purchased my v2 from, had 'mislaid' it in a house move!

So if you have one, or found the one he lost







I would be interested.

Cheers then,

NBN


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Rocket Evol or PP V2 yeah? Email [email protected] for a price on a new one if you like.


----------

